# Marine Traffic Worldwide



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

I have, in the past couple of days, received information on a great website set up by the University of the Aegean. I reckon it could become as addictive as Google Earth. I have now added it to my favourites and have no doubt members will too! If the site is already known... then my apols for repeating (Thumb) 
Here is the site:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?centerx=30&centery=25&zoom=2&level1=140

Dulcibella


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Fascinating site - I haven't checked it out before but maybe others have!

Thanks for posting.


----------

